# Starting a New Kayak Fishing Club in NOVA



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

A buddy of mine and I are starting up a new Kayak fishing Club focusing in the Northern Virginia/Piedmont Area. We have nothing against the existing clubs, but none seem to focus on anything less than 3-4 hours from home. If you feel so inclined, please check us out on facebook. I'm going to try and set up at least one monthly get together within an hour or so of Most northern Virginia locations. Come out and help me make this Club a success!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/594460873928021/


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Better Looking Link
https://www.facebook.com/groups/virginiakayakanglers/


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

where is MDers? Should be kayak club of the metropolitan area =D


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Sushiplease said:


> where is MDers? Should be kayak club of the metropolitan area =D


There are a ton of NOVA anglers already participating at www.snaggedline.com with our own recently added VA section. There are not many reports in there yet, but there are a lot of NOVA reports throughout the years in the main forum. We do meet and greets once a month and many of us fish the Potomac a couple times a week in addition to the bay. You should check it out!


----------



## Norland (Apr 25, 2013)

SingleTjeff Im from Nova and loves kayak fishing, since I am not a member of any Kayak Fishing Club, I will try and join your club.I live in Sterling VA.


----------

